# are my kidneys broken????



## kmax (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm a little concerned that kidney function tests have come back with a high urea and creatinine.

Ur 10.4

Cr 138

I take 6 meals with plenty protein but don't think it's greater than the average guy on this forum. I'm 12.5 stone and have never done AAS.

Has anyone else had funny kidney function tests and have they cleared if you stay off the creatine and high protein???????

Is it just excretion of what I'm ingesting or is it kidney damage??

cheers


----------



## JC783 (May 19, 2009)

Is this from a 24 hour timed sample or a one off morning test? I have some form of kidney damage, but mine is from diabetes, and I can't remember off the top of my head what my results were. I'll find out later for you so you have something to compare it to. What has your doctor told you so far? I was told that high protein diets can skew the results, so maybe try a 24 hour sample after a few days without supplements etc.

J


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Was it blood or urine tests?


----------



## kmax (Feb 21, 2008)

blood test. Cheers for looking


----------



## JC783 (May 19, 2009)

Are you currently taking any medication? For example an ACE inhibitor for high blood pressure etc?

J


----------



## kmax (Feb 21, 2008)

no meds. Fit and healthy. Normal BP. No other symptoms or signs. I'm 29

No family hisotry of anything.

Cheers


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I am not sure about those figures BUT i always have high creatinine and its due to my muscle mass. If you have used creatine the level will be much higher than normal.

Don't train or take creatine for a week then go in hydrated and get it checked again.

Also get your urine checked for blood and protein.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Lab range for my surgery is urea 2.5 -7.7 creatinine 62-106; so from your levels they are mildly elevated. If you have a lot of muscle mass or are black african your creatinine is going to be higher than normal range.

Are you supplementing with creatinine in your diet? Do you drink lots of water?

Normal to book in for a repeat blood test in a month to see if there is a change in the picture.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

I dont need a test to tell me mine are damaged, i pee like 15 times a day and they hurt after a night out!!! Live fast die young..

or... Life fast, Get Rich, Buy New Ones!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> I dont need a test to tell me mine are damaged, i pee like 15 times a day and they hurt after a night out!!! Live fast die young..
> 
> or... Life fast, Get Rich, Buy New Ones!


Till your sat with the consultant discussing best approach to resolving....


----------



## IronFed (Dec 10, 2008)

Just a quick related question, sorry for the hijack. Does a kidney blood test tell you pretty much everything you need to know about how the kidneys are functioning?


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

S_Tezza said:


> Just a quick related question, sorry for the hijack. Does a kidney blood test tell you pretty much everything you need to know about how the kidneys are functioning?


No it is merely a test to give some idea of what's going on. But as stated above with increased muscle mass/creatine use etc these values altho high could be completely normal and indicate absolutely nothing. Further analysis needs to be done to determine "actual" kidney function.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

op how did this all come about anyway,kidney pain?

i get painful kidneys when on creatine but its only first thing n the morning upon waking when im hot in bed


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> I dont need a test to tell me mine are damaged, i pee like 15 times a day and they hurt after a night out!!! Live fast die young..
> 
> or... Life fast, Get Rich, Buy New Ones!


 Lets see if you still say that when you have problems.

I thought i may have problems thankfully i am totally fine but the month of waiting around for results was hell.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you weight train and have above average muscle mass for your build then your levels will be elevated this is fact.....the next test they should do is to check if you have protein and/or blood in your urine unfortunatly ven if you have a small amount not many Doc's will take your training and extra muscle mass into consideration and will jump off the deep end, the good thing about this is that you will have loads of tests so you will know for definate if their is any under lying issue.....



kmax said:


> I'm a little concerned that kidney function tests have come back with a high urea and creatinine.
> 
> Ur 10.4
> 
> ...


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> I dont need a test to tell me mine are damaged, i pee like 15 times a day and they hurt after a night out!!! Live fast die young..
> 
> or... Life fast, Get Rich, Buy New Ones!


i guess buying new ones would not work so well :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if you weight train and have above average muscle mass for your build then your levels will be elevated this is fact.....the next test they should do is to check if you have protein and/or blood in your urine unfortunatly ven if you have a small amount not many Doc's will take your training and extra muscle mass into consideration and will jump off the deep end, the good thing about this is that you will have loads of tests so you will know for definate if their is any under lying issue.....


 Well now i can relate to how last year was for you mate.

Spent a whole month getting shipped from one specialist to another.

Talk about liver and kidney damage.

End result kidneys fine, liver values a little higher than normal but i have always had that and they said its fine, only thing wrong is i need to donate blood a few times per year as i absorb too much iron.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate the worst thing about those 9months last year was the fact that the Doc's painted such a bad picture when after all test where completed they said my kidneys where not damaged, shrunk or scared and the cause of the protein/blood in my urine was from an artificial spike in blood pressure......i think i caused myself more damage from stress than anything else 

although to put a silver lining on the experiance at least i know from the biopsy results my kidney is fine after 20yrs of using....

glad your outcome was a good one buddy...hope you and the wife are both well...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> I dont need a test to tell me mine are damaged, i pee like 15 times a day and they hurt after a night out!!! Live fast die young..
> 
> or... Life fast, Get Rich, Buy New Ones!


this may be your prostate in fact it probably is but hey as you say live fast die young.... :thumb:


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this may be your prostate in fact it probably is but hey as you say live fast die young.... :thumb:


haha  im part of generation invincible, im 23 years old which in my naive mind means im indestructable!

but yeah, when im in a hospital bed ill probably have a different opinion!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all 23yr old think they are invincible no matter the generation and yes you will feel differently


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

To be honest you be silly to not check it out ..if something is hurting.

if something is wrong the longer you leave it the worse it gets.

you only have one body respect it .. you might be rewarded for it.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> all 23yr old think they are invincible no matter the generation and yes you will feel differently


we do a lot of work for Bupa where I work and thats what we refer to younger generation as.

So how do you mean it could be prostate? I checked aabout a year ago for underactive with my Doc as i was a very fat kid and find it hard to shift weight,

when i took guggul's i dropped weight fast so thought as thats prostate hormone it might be lack of it which was my issue!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> we do a lot of work for Bupa where I work and thats what we refer to younger generation as.
> 
> So how do you mean it could be prostate? I checked aabout a year ago for underactive with my Doc as i was a very fat kid and find it hard to shift weight,
> 
> when i took guggul's i dropped weight fast so thought as thats prostate hormone it might be lack of it which was my issue!


Underactive prostate pal??? What are the symptoms, lack of fluid for your sperm to swim in???

Think you have mixed that up with your thyroid. Your prostate its next to your bladder. Your thyroid gland is in your neck. :thumb:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> all 23yr old think they are invincible no matter the generation and yes you will feel differently


Echo: YOU WILL FEEL DIFFERENTLY


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well now i can relate to how last year was for you mate.
> 
> Spent a whole month getting shipped from one specialist to another.
> 
> ...


Ditto:beer:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

S_Tezza said:


> Just a quick related question, sorry for the hijack. Does a kidney blood test tell you pretty much everything you need to know about how the kidneys are functioning?


No, its gives the doc a good idea of how much of some metabolites are in the blood, such as creatinine. The kidneys filter the blood at a fairly stead rate, so know what levels are normal in the population and comparing that to your levels can 'indiate' how well your kidneys are filtering.

But its only a start, after that its into 24hr clearance tests and so on.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

stow said:


> Underactive prostate pal??? What are the symptoms, lack of fluid for your sperm to swim in???
> 
> Think you have mixed that up with your thyroid. Your prostate its next to your bladder. Your thyroid gland is in your neck. :thumb:


while i was writing that... i was thinking.... i mean something else dont it... not prostate? nooooo it must be prostate...

and now i sound like a retard

apologies!!!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

yeh retard


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

so what does it mean when your kidneys hurt first thing in the morning when you take deep breaths?

but then the pain goes away after about 30mins?

see the doc?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how do you know its your kidneys? to me it sounds like you have pulled a muscle in your back if it only happens when you take deep breaths..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

i dont i suppose, but it hurts round the right hand side of my stomach

as i said its strange that i can feel it about 4 in the morning then up until i wake up at about 6.30

only when i breath hard though and it goes away after about 30 mins

but i pee about 6 times during the day and 2/3 times during the night


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

From the first comment about breathing in I would doubt its your kidneys. They are sufficiently far away enough from the bottom of your diaphragm to not be under pressure when you breathe in.

Sounds like back pain, prob ligaments as they are tightening up during the night and stiff in the morning.

How old are you?

2 or 3 pee's per night is often. Are you drinking just prior to bed?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

stow said:


> From the first comment about breathing in I would doubt its your kidneys. They are sufficiently far away enough from the bottom of your diaphragm to not be under pressure when you breathe in.
> 
> Sounds like back pain, prob ligaments as they are tightening up during the night and stiff in the morning.
> 
> ...


im 28, sometimes i pee 4 times.

i drink 3ltrs + throughout the day, probably just under a ltr of cold green tea a day and i drink right up till bed and sometimes through the night?????

also have about 3 pro shakes a day


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

cut out the liquid after 7 for a few nights and see if it helps.

At 28 you don't want to be getting up at all during the night.

If you are drinking 4litres plus shakes then thats a lot of liquid.

You could be low on salts if you continually drink that much.

Get any cramps?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

stow said:


> At 28 you don't want to be getting up at all during the night.


 My wife and my self are 24 and we wake up 1-2 times per night to use the bathroom but we drink a lot of fluids....


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

I try and get the bulk of my fluids out of the way before 7pm purely to negate getting up at night to pee.

For some reason I have yet to quantify it has varying effects.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

stow said:


> cut out the liquid after 7 for a few nights and see if it helps.
> 
> At 28 you don't want to be getting up at all during the night.
> 
> ...


no no cramps, if you mean muscle cramps like you get in football etc then no, only the occasional one in my toe if i sit awkwardly


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> My wife and my self are 24 and we wake up 1-2 times per night to use the bathroom but we drink a lot of fluids....


Does it not irritate you that your sleep is broken?

Just cut the fluids out late in the evening? Or does this not work for you?

S


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

stow said:


> Does it not irritate you that your sleep is broken?
> 
> Just cut the fluids out late in the evening? Or does this not work for you?
> 
> S


Nah doesn't bother me in the slightest in fact i usually drink more after using the bathroom. I have been doing that since i can remember so i am used to it.


----------

